# Beagle afraid of water...as in bath water



## Harland (Jun 12, 2009)

My beagle fights when I try to get her to even go into the bathroom. She has even caused bleeding a few times. Once I get her into the tub she will not fight but try to escape. I have tried treats she will eat them up to the tub and then she will refuse. Also, she will try to get her front paws up onto the edge making it just as hard to wash her neck. 

If I ever get to tape this I will post it.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

some dogs just have anxiety/fear about baths. It could be from something traumatic in her past, or she could just hate water.
My border collie hates water and if it werent for her extensive obedience training, i think she'd forever be dirty.
A few things you could try.
~put her food dish in the bathroom right outside the tub. feed there there for a week. if she's too terrified to go that close (after 30 minutes left alone with the food bowl) move it a few feet away from the bathtub.
Eventually, once she's comfortable with eating right outside the tub, put the bowl in the tub. Leave her alone to sort it out without you meddling with her emotions. let her gears turn. 
It may take a month, but eventually she'll associate the tub with food. you can take it slow. start with wet wash cloths, or dripping the faucet while she eats.you get the idea

~the other thing you can try is a do it yourself grooming salon. it may be the home environment that's freaking her out. my dog is a gem away from home (but then again it could be my lack of frustration from back pain bending over at home)

worst case senario there's always waterless shampoo you could use regularly, and then take her in twice a year to a grooming salon for a proper bath. Talk to your vet about some anti anxiety pills you could give her before hand, and make sure you take her to someone who will be sympathetic to her 'issues'


----------



## Harland (Jun 12, 2009)

I know she is not freaked out by water. A few months ago she gots loose and she got into one of the city pounds (it was night time so the cops never showed up). On the pills the vet game us some when she wanted to throw a fuss over getting her nails clipped back. After I saw how much she calmed down I asked for more.


----------



## Harland (Jun 12, 2009)

Thought I would come by and give you all a little update. Choca is slowly getting into eating in the tub. I do have to walk behind her to get her in though.


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

When people bring their dog in to me to get bathed, I've had a few warn me they really hate water... well, I find I have yet to find a dog that freaks out too badly about getting wet (the dryer and nails are the two things I find dogs are worst about, followed by long haired dogs + being brushed but only the long haired ones, and occasionally ear cleaning).

Now, I don't know if it is one of two things or if it is both:
1. They are in an unfamiliar environment and probably are nervous and maybe less likely to fight (long as you aren't doing something super horrible like trimming nails  ).

2. We don't put them in a bathtub full of water. We use a device that they make a version for home use (I can't remember the name of it unfortunately). It basically is this sprayer that will spray water and with a click will also start spraying shampoo so you just spray them down to wash them. It may be easier to get them this way as you dont' have to show them a bath tub full of water and can tether them so they can't go anywhere (or wash them outside as the home version has a connection for both a hose or a shower head). Most even if htey freak at first give in within a few seconds and just let me wash them.


----------

